# 15 month old naps for only about an hour a day. Anyone else?



## steph.

Sometimes its 40 minutes, 60, and sometimes 80 minutes but never any more than this. She will sleep for 11-12 hours at night. Anyone else? All the other kids her age seem to be napping for at least 2 hours a day!


----------



## ellie27

I am sure 14 hrs total sleep time is the recommended for 15 months old.

From around 14 months old my son has had 45mins-2hrs nap each day and his 12 hrs at night.

Is she showing signs of not having enough sleep? Does she seem fine and happy during the day? If so, then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## cutie4evr01

Neither of mine slept 2 hours during the day since they were under 1 - they napped (and still do) a maximum of 1 hour, but it's usually only about 30-40 minutes. As long as she's happy when she's awake, it's fine. My 3-yr-old sleeps 10 hours at night and 19-mo-old sleeps 11 hours at night (and did at 15-months too). Some kids just don't need as much sleep!


----------



## Red Rose

My LO cut out her daytime nap around that age. She has always been a good night time sleeper so it doesn't concern me. As long as they are getting enough hours sleep over the duration of a day.


----------



## seoj

My LO was exactly the same at that age. Once she transitioned from 2 to 1 nap a day- she would sleep maybe 45mins to an hour max! I just figured she was that kid that didn't need any more... but the closer she got to 18mos the longer her naps got. Now they are between 1.5-2yrs!!! Which is fine by me :) She is happy and good during the day- so that is all she needs. She too would sleep 11-12hrs at night- I will say recently though, even though her naps are more regular at 2hrs- she has started sleeping less at night and going to bed later (as she just isn't tired yet)- so the past couple weeks she'll only sleep like 9-10hrs at night. Mostly since the time change and daylight longer. Hoping that changes back- but long as she's happy during the day, I figure she's getting what she needs ;)


----------



## Abigailly

Ha, mine had given up on naps by then. A month or so after she started walking that was her, no more napping.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Tommy is 16 months and has only been having a one hour nap a day for a few months now.


----------



## fannyadams

Mine was having around an hour a day nap at that age.
A month later she wants 3-4 hours! 
Her night sleep has always been awful though.


----------



## Cleo

L naps between 1-1.5 hours. Except when we have somewhere to be, then she'll nap 2+ hours! :dohh:


----------



## bluehorse

Rowan is 17 months and only has about an hour in the day and 11 hours at night. He really doesn't need any more than this and is full of beans constantly. Exhausting!

My daughter on the other hand has always needed 12 - 13 hours at night and had a 3- 3.5 hour nap in the day until she started pre-school. She'll still sometimes take a couple of hours if she's had an especially exciting weekend!


----------



## Amy2701

Lily only naps for around an hour. I like it that way cause she sleeps for at least 12 hours a night without waking. My niece had dropped naps completely by this age so I'm just glad Lily still wants to nap at all. X


----------



## steph.

Thanks everyone for the replies! Its good to know she isnt abnormal :haha: She is happy all the time so i guess she gets whta she needs. I wish she needed a bit more though!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

My toddler naps two hours in the afternoon and sleeps 14-15 hours at night xx


----------

